# مطار كنساي الدولي.....................في وسط البحر



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2008)

الاسم: مطار كنساي الدولي
الافتتاح : 1994 م
المكان : اوساكا باي اليابان
امتيازاته : اول مطار ينشأ في المحيط علي جزيرة صناعية.
كمية التربة التي دفنت بها الجزيرة الاصطناعية كافية لتغطية ولاية كونيتيكت الأمريكية






مطار كنساي الدولي هوا الاول من نوعه في العالم الذي يبنى علي جزيرة صناعية في منطقة اوساكا باي يبعد نحو خمسة كيلومترات عن الشاطئ وهو اول مطار في اليابان صمم ليكون جاهز للخدمة 24 ساعة
في المرحلة الاولي من الخطة الرئيسية للمطار تم إنشاءه علي مساحة 511 هكتار ويحتوي علي مهبط واحد بطول 3500 متر وعرض 60 متر
القدرة القصوى المقدرة له هي160000 عملية أقلاع وهبوط في السنة 







في المرحلة النهائية التي لم يتم البدء بها حتى الآن سوف يتم توسيعه ليشمل مساحة 1300هكتار بمهبطين إضافيين والتي سوف تؤدي الي زيادة عمليات الإقلاع والهبوط الي300000 عملية أقلاع وهبوط سنويا







من أهم مميزات المطار انه ينقل بين الرحلات المحلية والدولية ببساطة بالانتقال بواسطة سلالم متحركة او مصعد للتقليل من زمن السفر بالنسبة للركاب الدوليين وبالإضافة إلي ذلك يحتوي المطار علي فندق يحتوي علي576 حجرة مكتب بريد دوليّ, مولّد, مركز طاقة يزوّد التّكييف, مركز علاج مياه الصرف و محطّة الصّرف, الكلّ يتواجد في جزيرة المطار بذلك يصبح المطار مدينة مستقلة بذاتها
يصل المطار باليابسة كوبري( بوّابة السماء) هذا الكوبري بطول 3.75 كيلومتر مكون من طابقين بطريق سريع ذو سّتّ حارات على السّطح العلويّ و سكّة حديد مزدوجة في الطابق السفلي السّفلى والدخول الي المطار من جهة البحر متاحة أيضا عن طريق القوارب السريعة 






جزيرة المطار انجازالهندسة المدنية الكبير 

كان الجز الأكثر رهبة في المشروع هوا خلق جزيرة بمساحة 511 هكتار في المحيط في منطقة اوساكي باي حيث كان عمق المياه 18 متر ومايتطلبة من مجهودات ضخمة للهندسة المدنية و أجراء الاختبارات والتحليلات علي تربة المحيط الموجودة في مكان إنشاء الجزيرة وعملية معالجة التربة الرخوة الموجودة في القاع 

تم البدء في المشروع في شهر ابريل لعام 1987م بإقامة سد بشكل مستطيل لتحديد الجزيرة من أنابيب من الصلب بارتفاع بين 3.3 متر و 6.2 متر فوق سطح البحر والقيام بنشر طبقة واحدة من الرمل بسمك 5 متر فوق طبقة الطين الرسوبية اللينة في قاع المحيط بواسطة أنابيب من الصلب بقطر 400 مليمتر و20.4 متر بعدد 70000 أنبوب وتملأ الجزيرة بحوالي 180 مليون متر مكعب فوق طبقة الرمل حتي الوصول لاستصلاح الجزيرة للدرجة المطلوبة 

وقد قامت المحاجر في جزيرة اواجي في ولاية واكيما بتوفير الردم لهذا المشروع حيث اخذ 40% من حجم الجزيرة لعملية الردم حيث استمرت عملية الردم من ابريل 1987م الي ديسمبر 1992م حيث تم النقل الي الجزيرة لإتمام عملية الردم عن طريق عبارات ذات سعة كبيرة حيث يتم التفريغ من تلك العبَارت باستخدام فكرة القمع حيث يتم التفريغ داخل السد المحدد للجزيرة ويتم التحكم في عملية الردم والملء بواسطة الكمبيوتر الذي يحدد مكان الردم بدقة والتخلص من عملية التكرار في الردم في نفس المكان

بعد الانتهاء من عملية الردم تلخص التحدي في إنشاء مبني المطار حيث تم وضع 360000طن من الحديد تحت مكان المبني الرئيسي لزيادة التدعيم لأساس وأرضية المبني وقد أخذت العملية ستة اشهر لصب الخرسانة للمبني الطرفي وذلك للتحكم في الهبوط في تربة الجزيرة والذي كان مختلف من نقطة لاخري علي الجزيرة
ذلك ان الجزيرة حسب الهبوط لها وكان النتائج أنها سوف تهبط 8 أمتار خلال خمسون عاما 
لكن الهبوط كان بمعدل 11 متر في الخمسين عاما وهذا أدي إلي تحدي كبير للمهندسين لان الجزيرة تغرق بمعدل أسرع من المتوقع


مبنى المحطّة : التّصميم الرّائع, الميزات الأحدث

صالة الوصول تتكوّن من مبنى المحطّة الرّئيسيّة بعلوّ أربعة طوابق والذي يمتد منه جناحان بمساحة ثلاثة طوابق 680 مترًا في الاتجاهين المساحة التي يشغلها مبني المطار بجزئية الاثنين 293,900 متر مربع يتضم تصمية علي هيكل من الحديد الصلب وهيكل من الاسمنت المسلح 
تصميم مبني المطار يعتبر أعجاز في الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية بحد ذاته من حيث التصميم البديع والمساحات الكبيرة المتاحة للمسافرين وطريقة الإضاءة الطبيعة المتوفرة في اغلب الأوقات
والصلب اللامع وطريقة تغطية المجمع الرئيسي بالزجاج
المبني كبير يمتد بطول 1.7 كيلومتر

حيث يعتبر أول مبني في العالم الذي يتم تصميمه من الأعلى إلي الأسفل حيث الجدران موصلة بالسقف والوصلات بين المبني والسقف والأجزاء الاخري وصلات مطاطية لذلك لن يتشقق المبني نتيجة هبوط الجزيرة وكذلك أنابيب التوصيلات الكهربائية مرنة والوصلات بين أنابيب التهوية والتكيف مرنه أيضا 
وللتحكم في استقرار المبني من هبوط الجزيرة الغير منتظم من نقطة إلي أخري علي أرضها توجد مجسات لقياس معدل الهبوط في كل نقطة وفي حاله هبوط جزء زيادة عن معدلة تقوم روافع هيدروليكية برفع الأعمدة حتى وضعية الاستقرار وتعويض مسافة الهبوط بواسطة ألواح من الصلب توضع تحت العمود 
والنقاط التي توجد بها الروافع الهيدروليكية هيا تحت 900 عمود ولأجل التوقع المستقبلي للهبوط صمم الدرج لكي بزيادة درجتين او ثلاثة إضافية 
وبرغم الهبوط المستمر للمبني والجزيرة بمعدل مليمتر في اليوم الواحد إلا أن إجراءات المراقبة والفحص وعمليات الرفع وابتكارات الهندسة الاخري ستضمن استقرارا المبني لعقود من الزمن


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2008)




----------



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2008)




----------



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2008)

مراحل البناء بالصور


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2008)

اتمنى نيل اعجابكم ............شكرا لكم للمرور الطيب


----------



## الوسام الماسى (23 يونيو 2008)

شى رائع وجميل جدآ الف شكرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م / وليد (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للاخ وحش العمارة و المطار يعتبر معجزة هندسية فعلا


----------



## EN_SA_AL (24 يونيو 2008)

ماشأء الله


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخواني للمرور الطيب


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (25 يونيو 2008)

مشروووووووووووع هايل وميه ميه


----------



## وحش العمارة (26 يونيو 2008)

بقايا الأطلال قال:


> مشروووووووووووع هايل وميه ميه


 


شكرا على المرور الكريم ......بارك الله فيكم:75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (14 يوليو 2008)

يسلمو ايديك على هالمشروع الحلو


----------



## م متأمل (15 يوليو 2008)

مشروع جميل 

وعرض أجمل 
شكراً


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 يوليو 2008)

عفوا لكن مقطع صالة الانتظار شبيه بصالة الانتظار في محطة القطار في ميلانو و ع كل جميلة


----------



## رواء طارق (19 يوليو 2008)

تسلم مشروع روعة


----------



## علاء49 (20 يوليو 2008)

شئ ممتاز لكن لايمكن تخيل التنفيذ


----------



## المعماري اسامه (20 يوليو 2008)

درسنا عنه قبل ما نشوفه سنة 1994 ونحن سنة ثالثه عماره والان شفناه تسلم اخي


----------



## وحش العمارة (13 أغسطس 2008)

_________________


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

يسلمو ايديك على هالمشروع الحلو


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفقك الله


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

عندي مواضيع كتيرة على المطارات انشاء الله حفيدكم بها


----------



## وحش العمارة (15 أغسطس 2008)

archocine قال:


> عندي مواضيع كتيرة على المطارات انشاء الله حفيدكم بها


 

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على حب الخير وافادة الجميع:75::75::75::75:


----------



## محمد عدلى سعيد (16 أغسطس 2008)

حلو اوىىى لو سمحت لو عندك تصميم استاد رياضى مطلوب منى تصميمة فى مسابقة وعاوز اتفرج على بلانات استاد راياضى


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (16 أغسطس 2008)

............. تسلم ايديك


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (20 أغسطس 2008)

مطار جميل نتمنة ان يكون فى دولة عربية


----------



## م هشام هنداوي (23 أغسطس 2008)

التكنولجيا والي يعيشياما يشوف


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للمرور الطيب بارك الله


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع أكثر من رائع0000000000000


----------



## mbakir88 (21 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## وحش العمارة (8 أغسطس 2010)

................................................


----------



## مطيع يحيى (8 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا اخي بارك الله بيك*​


----------



## عبدالله لصور (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على المعلومة القيمة والطرح الجميل 

يعيطك العافية


----------



## blue. art (9 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه طريقة تحليلك للمشروع كتير حلوة جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## العضوالذهبي (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## تيتو رونى (15 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى وجود هزة الروائع فى مصر بلدى


----------



## الهداف18 (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
روعة والله


----------



## iyadcoo (21 فبراير 2011)

ما شاء الله جميل


----------

